# Breaking News: Sonic the Hedgehog movie



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 11, 2018)

Welcome back to FaF Channel 7 News, this is your host Mikazuki Marazhu

Sonic Hedgehog the movie announcement trailer was released very recently by Paramount Pictures. The movie will be stared by Ben Schwartz, James Marsden, Tika Sumpter and Jim Carrey. The film is directed by Jeff Fowler, a name that is not familiar to many. The movie has been told to have a considerable budget of 90 million dollars and is set to release on Nov 2019







Sonic The Hedgehog Movie First Look: Check Out the Exclusive Official Poster - IGN

The initial reception of the film has been widely negative, most critics stated that his is another hollywood's attemp at milking the classics.


----------



## Muln (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 13, 2018)

I take what Kotaku, IGN and Polygon say with a couple truckloads of salt. 

This is a movie that will probably tank more than Twilight and Fifty Shades, tho they'd be hard pressed to tank more than those two. 

They should've made Sonic a bear so they could use "The blue burr is back" pun. It's a crap one, but would be fitting.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Dec 13, 2018)

90 million!? they won't even make 5% of that back!


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Dec 13, 2018)

dear hollywood, stop making shit like this. it will always fail no matter what ya do.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 13, 2018)

Honestly, I'd say give this movie a chance, but considering the slopey reputation of this franchise in general, I'd really say there is no hope for it, but I'm waiting till I see some actual footage before judging.



Muln said:


> View attachment 49836 View attachment 49837



That would have been funnier without the last two panels. Anti Sonic jokes have been done to death.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 13, 2018)

Take what critics like IGN say with a grain of salt, they're inconsistent like my depression.
But unlike my depression it can't be brought and used to advertise your movie/game being good.

If anything, i'm waiting for the trailer.
A bit concerned why the poster says "2018" but I'm not sure if i'll even remember past 2019 until I hear about it getting a trailer.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Dec 13, 2018)

IGN has been known to mislead viewers and readers when it comes to their game reviews. I nowadays avoid them and read more reliable resources.


----------



## Aznig (Dec 13, 2018)

Why


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 13, 2018)

Maybe he’ll run so fast the whole time, we won’t have to worry about seeing him?


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Dec 13, 2018)

knowing these flims, i do not mind at all. it's a freaking blessing at least.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## MiroTheFox (Dec 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


Sorry but im going to have to ask you to leave.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 13, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> Sorry but im going to have to ask you to leave.


Do you know da wae?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 13, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


>


Nope. :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 13, 2018)

This movie will die gloriously in a bath of memes.

Before it's even aired.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Dec 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> This movie will die gloriously in a bath of memes.
> 
> Before it's even aired.



oh god, it looks like its going to be as bad as the woody woodpecker movie.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Nope. :3


*[!] RULE 34 HORDE HAS BEEN TRIGGERED [!]
*
I can already see the new art based on this already...
Please help.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 13, 2018)

Halp, I can't stop looking at these damn memes!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 13, 2018)

I don't see it garnering any level of mainstream success.
It will either be a cult hit or a total flop.

Or a total flop now and a cult hit later, a-la Super Mario Bros. The Movie


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Halp, I can't stop looking at these damn memes!


There is no escape.
There is only Zuul.


----------



## Starbeak (Dec 15, 2018)

I thought this was a "fan-made" poster at first then it became more and more rapid online and realized that it is indeed for real.

I couldn't help but laugh at the thought of all the backlash and praise this movie will get just based on a few posters.

Rotten Tomatoes will have to get their fingers ready because it is going to be spectacle.

I can't wait to see if this will be the modern day "Super Mario Brothers" movie or a modern day 95% on Rotten Tomatoes blockbuster hit or a 30% blockbuster flop.

My Netflix list is ready, I just hope I am =D


----------

